# Delta 12" planer - $200 at Lowe's



## bzbatl

What do you guys think of this? Anyone have one?

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=36274-70-TP305&lpage=none

This is the only thing my shop is missing, and I've been trying to save up for the Jet (or even the Dewalt) they had in Woodcraft, which I've found online for about $400 shipped - but this thing is half the price!


----------



## Daren

I bought one on sale for $149 shipping included from Amazon.com when I was in a pinch for a portable (blew up my old DeWalt 12 1/2" and was waffling on what to buy next, but needed it for a job right away) I figured what the heck for that kinda money a guy can't go wrong right ?...I was not happy with it :no:. Firstly it has the "throw away knives", I hate them. Of course I do run a sharpening shop so resharpening a real planer knife only takes a couple minutes and $0, but still. Others may have one and like it, I am just saying I don't. On a wide board it does not even plane flat across the face, there is a wave in the thickness :thumbdown:. It has the power to do most things...but I just can't get past those cheaply made knives. Heck a hard knot knicks them. I ruined the knives in less than a month just using it very little on hardwood. I can't afford to keep buying replacements, they are like $30+ a pair.


----------



## bzbatl

Yikes - sounds terrible. I finally found some reviews, people saying it causes 1-3" worth of snipe, too.

Passing on this, guess I'll keep saving up for that Dewalt. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Plastyk

I was going to mention about the bad snipe. It may be fine for a hobbiest, but for accuracy and smooth cut, no. :thumbdown:


----------



## NKYDarrell

*recommendations for planer*

What would you guys recommend for a good entry level planer? 12-13"


----------



## Gene Howe

Whoa guys!
My Delta is consistent across 10" at least. I get 0,zip, nada snipe.
OTOH, the blades are crap. Daren is right. A knot will nick 'em.
Darrell, take a look at the Dewalt. Looks like a fine planer.

Gene


----------



## knotscott

Note that Delta has (or had) three 12-13" models....TP305, TP400, and the 22-580. The TP305 doesn't have a cutterhead lock and is more likely to snipe. The disposable blades suck equally on most benchtops...they're ok for hobby stuff but I'd imagine Darren runs 'em more than most.

If I were in the market for a low cost planer, I'd look for a deal on a refurb.....Dw734/735, Delta TP400/22-580, Ridgid TP1300/R4330, older Ryobi AP1300, Makita 2012, or maybe the Hitachi (but check blade availability).


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

That looks very similar to my Delta 12-1/2 inch planer. It is a decent hobbyist planer. The snipe can mostly be eliminated by properly supporting the boards at entry and exit ends. For me it planes boards quite decently.
Daren is right about the blades. They are double edged, and so can be flipped when dull, but they are so thin that they are pretty much throw away once both sides are gone. 

Gerry


----------



## Conner

Call your local Home Depot and ask if they have any Dewalt DW735 planers in stock. SKU number is 218951--that's the quickest way for them to search. This is a good planer that gets good reviews, usually priced at $649 but HD is phasing them out in favor of the cheaper (and less well-regarded) DW734s. So they are on clearance at some stores. I got mine for around $300 and some people got them for $274 in some areas recently and a couple even got them for $174! I think most of them are getting gobbled up but it is worth a call to your local store to see if they have one in stock and what the price may be. And if they don't have one ask nicely if they will check other area stores' stock.


----------



## John in Tennessee

*Check on craigslist and see what you can find*

Keep a eye on the *.home stores for scratch and dent sale.
Don't forget what Daren's Amazon.com. Heck start lookin' Th
e search is half the fun of buying a new toy. That violates
one of John's Laws. If you start looking before you have the cash one eill op uup. Thatstrue but it's fun looking. I even got my buddy on the left on craigslist




bzbatl said:


> Yikess - sounds terrible. I finally found some reviews, people saying it causes 1-3" worth of snipe, too.
> 
> Passing on this, guess I'll keep saving up for that Dewalt. Thanksfor thhe input!


----------



## almost Gifted

*I think you can re-sharpen the blades yourself*

I'm researching how to resharpen Planer blades. So far the "Deulen"Jointer/Planer Knife Sharpener sounds like the answer to all your Planer blade sharpening issues. Almost Gifted


----------

